# Oil or Wax to Protect the Finish From Rust?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

What do you use on your long guns to protect the finish from rust? I watched a Youtube video on the shotgun I just bought & the guy said he got rust pits during a camping trip. WD40 should work but maybe there's better stuff out there & less messy. Spray on wax or a dry silicone lube maybe? I've only had one gun that rusted badly but I lived in a humid area then & travelled a lot so the A/C & heater were off weeks at a time. The gun functioned but had pits all over it once I cleaned off the rust.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> What do you use on your long guns to protect the finish from rust? I watched a Youtube video on the shotgun I just bought & the guy said he got rust pits during a camping trip. WD40 should work but maybe there's better stuff out there & less messy. Spray on wax or a dry silicone lube maybe? I've only had one gun that rusted badly but I lived in a humid area then & travelled a lot so the A/C & heater were off weeks at a time. The gun functioned but had pits all over it once I cleaned off the rust.


If you wipe your gun down with a few drops of MOTORKOTE you will be protected from corrosion.

GW


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

In the fifty plus years of owning firearms my routine has never changed only the products.
I now use Lucas oil products on the parts you don't see and Mothers Mag Polish on the parts you do.
The polish helps with all the handling finger prints and have never had any issues with rust.
Proof is in the pics, these were bought new in the 70's


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

G96. Get it on amazon, Walmart, most gun stores. It lasts a long time and I will use it for long term storage and even lube for bolt guns. It stayed unfrozen in -30º weather for me.
OR you can be frugal, and I haven't had years to try this theory, but am working on it, and use plain old food grade mineral oil. I've been using it for a while, and did so at the advice of a friend. He made the point that it lubricates machinery, has a high drop point, has corrosion inhibitors, plastic friendly, and a lot of the other boxes we check for gun storage. I have been using it on just abut everything around the house for the last year and find it everything and then some. From cutting boards to air tools (what the doctor ordered for this purpose, since you will likely get a mouth full or nose full on the initial startup), it does the job. Even used it to lubricate my fishing reels, and it is holding up extremely well.
The stuff has been used on machines for decades and keeps them running and rust free, so that point is hard to argue.
Cheers


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

i been using Mineral oil (food grade type), as recommended by gunblue490. sometimes, i might use the Allens silicone cloth, once in a while, i'll use weapon shield or Hoppe's.

so nothing really specific, just regular gun products.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Somebody should mention... WD40 is a sorry lube and a poor protectant.
"WD" stands for water dispersant. That was it's original purpose. Probably works good for that.



Sam


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

SamBond said:


> Somebody should mention... WD40 is a sorry lube and a poor protectant.
> "WD" stands for water dispersant. That was it's original purpose. Probably works good for that.
> 
> Sam


yes, it is/was great for your car's ignition system, back in the day, if it ever got wet and stalled out. WD 40 is still used in my house, but for quick general lubing of say door hinges, door locks, and especially in my old house, to lube the aluminum storm window tracks, so the storm windows and screens, can slide easier, and maybe other small non-essential items, that need a "quickie lube" that do not require any thing specific.

i also use WD 40 to give a coating to my snow blower blades before each use, so the snow doesn't stick to them, and clog up the machine.

but NEVER for anything gun related.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I just make sure I'm always making sure I wipe down mine with the RemOil Wipes after I handle them or carry them. Always using oil on the inside and hose out with compressed air too, ever so often, even if I have just been carrying and not shooting.


----------

